# RCI Week on Hold- How Long Do I Have Until Confirmed?



## lizfox

I have an RCI weeks exchange on hold as of today and I'm still deciding if I want to confirm it or not.  How long do I have before RCI confirms this weeks for me if I don't confirm it or cancel it myself?


----------



## happybaby

Probably until tomorrow evening.  They are usually on hold for 24 hrs.   Remember that you will have to confirm it yourself.  If not, RCI may just automatically release it.


----------



## kapish

RCI automatically releases a week on hold if you don't confirm it.
If you put it on hold after 12 AM EST, then you will have until 11:59 PM on the day after, to confirm it.
Once you confirm it you have until the next day to cancel the reservation/exchange.


----------



## king1

Be aware that RCI releases the held week the next day, but at the same time, starts a fake ongoing search;  one with the parameters that you used to find the match originally(not for the exact week held); a search that never fills no matter how many suitable matches are available; a search that serves only to delay refunding your exchange fee.   If you want your money back, you have to find and cancel that bogus search.  Can you spell "float"?


----------



## JLB

*Hold*

Enter your payment information below. You must pay your exchange fee to hold a unit. Units are held for 24 hours. 

You must confirm this Week by 11PM Eastern Time tomorrow or the Week will be released from Hold. To confirm this Week, return to 'My Account', click on 'Vacation Plans' and select 'Hold' to confirm the vacation or call the call center.


----------

